# Let's talk guns! .357



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Semi auto .357 handgun, worth it or get a .45? Thoughts?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes... I agree.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

.357 sig is a hot round. Make sure the pistol was designed to handle it or the pistol will wear out prematurely from the beating. I think it a great round as is the .45. The Military ball 45 is easily silenced if that is something your concerned with.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sas, why not both?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Semi auto .357 handgun, worth it or get a .45? Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Whats the availability of the .357 Sig ammo in your area? This round is really off my radar so I'd go with a 45 acp or maybe even a 10mm if you're looking to diversify.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

The Glock 22 is capable of swapping out barrels in 9mm 357sig and 40cal
I lost interest in 357 sig the round just really never took off and bigger holes makes me smile.
I think the 357sig would be a sweet carbine round though.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Get a .357 Magnum revolver and a 1911A1 in 45 ACP.
The 357 magnum is the best all around handgun cartridge ever made.
And the 1911A1 is the best fighting handgun ever.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

If you like pissing people off at the range, and possibly ruining your own hearing, buy a .357 Sig. If you want a pleasant shooting round that will make big holes in things that need big holes in them (say an ANTIFA member....) buy a .45 and never look back.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Get a .357 Magnum revolver and a 1911A1 in 45 ACP.
> The 357 magnum is the best all around handgun cartridge ever made.
> And the 1911A1 is the best fighting handgun ever.


Already have a magnum revolver but it's the Ruger SP100.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Sas, why not both?


Because I'm not Mr. Money bags like you sir.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The 357 Sig would be a better round. However the 357 (sig) semi auto is a different round than the 357 Mag you are use to in a 357 revolver. The 357 Sig is still an old ball.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

357 mag revolver.....yes!
357 auto.................no!
45 ACP auto.............yes!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Because I'm not Mr. Money bags like you sir.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Pawn shops!


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Go for a 9x25 Dillon the Sig 357’s older brother.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Get a 10mm and be done with it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Pawn shops!


So now you want me to get a second job at a pawn shop to be able to afford two guns!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Semi auto .357 handgun, worth it or get a .45? Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The most fun pistol I ever shot was a Desert Eagle in .50. I would buy the .357 Magnum Desert Eagle in a heartbeat if Mrs Inor would just loosen the purse strings a bit.

https://shopkahrfirearmsgroup.com/firearms/magnum-research-desert-eagle-50-ae-black-with-integral-muzzle-brake.asp

But then, I am of the opinion that it is impossible to own too many .357 Magnum guns.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

What is the intent of new said firearm?

Do you enjoy sore hands after a day at the range? Then .357SIG is for you!
Do you live in the early 1900s and reject modern technology? Then the .45AUTO is the way to go!

:devil:
I kid, I kid...

Depending on your needs, either can work exceptionally well. Both great calibers in their own right.
As was mentioned, the .45 can be silenced quite well, since it's slow, and still hit HARD!
The .357SIG fixes all the problems with the .40S&W and has great terminal ballistics.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Get a .357 Magnum revolver and a 1911A1 in 45 ACP.
> The 357 magnum is the best all around handgun cartridge ever made.
> And the 1911A1 is the best fighting handgun ever.


Yep, . . . what he said......... ^^^^^^^^^

If you want to do it right, . . . spring for a Colt Python in 4 inch barrel.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> So now you want me to get a second job at a pawn shop to be able to afford two guns!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Didn't think of it that way but, any means necessary!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Around here ammo for the .357 sig and the 10 MM is virtually non existant.

If you intend to use it, them, for SHTF, 

I would stick with .357 S&W Magnum and .45 ACP.

That ammo is always in stock and rolled over all the time,

a box or two of the others reside on the shelf for years.

There are no new or used 10 MM guns in the cases, 

the few used of either end going to online auction after a year.

Some .357 Sig guns show up in the store used, 

mostly police trade ins for 9 MM Para. guns.

I have a .357 tube for my G-23 and one box of ammo for it, 

came with the gun, but it is 40 cal from factory.

I have S&W SS revolvers in .357 Mag. along with a Marlin 1894 lever gun.

With the revolvers, I have every confidence in them, 

ammo I use for SD is black talon and armor piercing,

Three of each loaded, alternating in cylinder and speed loaders.

The .45 ACP round is great! 

I have 5 1911's in it and 2 S&Ws 4566s, plus some machine guns.

A +P 38 S&W special is nothing to sneeze at either.

Carry them in a S&W 642 as a backup.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Already have a magnum revolver but it's the Ruger SP101.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Problem solved.
Buy a Colt Government Model to go with the 357 revolver you already have.
If you are hard pressed for cash, get a Rock Island Armory Government Model. Forged steel frame and slide (no MIM or other stuff). I have two Colts, so I know what quality looks like, and my RIA is right up there with them. 
www.armscor.com/firearms/ria/gi-series/ 
I got mine over a decade ago, they were right around $400 then. Inflation might have bumped the price up a bit.
Forget the tacticrap rails and such - original GI just like John Moses Browning invented is still the best.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Even JMB didn't like the "Model 1911". He just complied for the military contract.
:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I wanted a heavy hitter for my nightstand with capacity so I got the PPQ 45. 12 rounds plus one of 45 goodness. :tango_face_grin: I have a couple of 1911's and I love them, but I wanted a higher round count and the PPQ 45 fit the bill. Good trigger, really nice feel, and true on target out of the box. An added feature is a rail for a weapon light (Olight Valkyrie 2) so I can see said bad guy before I put great big holes in him. :tango_face_grin: It resides on my nightstand when I go to bed.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Even JMB didn't like the "Model 1911". He just complied for the military contract.
> :tango_face_grin:


Many "experts" believe the Browning High Power was his ultimate handgun design.
And I wouldn't mind having one from the late 30's.
But, sadly, its biggest drawback is the puny 9MM chambering. :tango_face_smile:
It would be good for the range, though.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Semi auto .357 handgun, worth it or get a .45? Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


10 mm or a fast running .40 can handle what you need to do most likely. No use to be exotic. Snag a Sig p 226 forty and box of these 
https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1001518913/


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

Semi Auto 357, Sig? I'll pass, Magnum the LAR Grizzly is in my opinion your best bet. I personally believe the 1911 platform especially with the 45 Auto is an extremely dated pair. 

I'm sure you're like many of us, have those particular few guns you use the most. To me an LAR is a great collection expander. But if you're looking for a working gun I would suggest an upgrade in caliber.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Grinch said:


> Semi Auto 357, Sig? I'll pass, Magnum the LAR Grizzly is in my opinion your best bet. I personally believe the 1911 platform especially with the 45 Auto is an extremely dated pair.
> 
> I'm sure you're like many of us, have those particular few guns you use the most. To me an LAR is a great collection expander. But if you're looking for a working gun I would suggest an upgrade in caliber.


Had a couple LAR Grizzers in .45 Winchester Magnum come across my table at gunshows in the late 80's. Kept them for awhile of course before they went on the selling/trading block. Fun. To. Shoot!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Many "experts" believe the Browning High Power was his ultimate handgun design.
> And I wouldn't mind having one from the late 30's.
> But, sadly, its biggest drawback is the puny 9MM chambering. :tango_face_smile:
> It would be good for the range, though.


A respectable gun, indeed.
Bloody French, and their weak caliber choice...
If he'd been able to produce the guns *he* wanted, just imagine what we'd have.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I was just in the local Academy Sports before they closed up, and they were out of every common caliber... but the section with Sig branded .357SIG rounds was packed 5 wide, 5 high, and 5 deep.
I chuckled. 
Their 10mm was well stocked too.
:tango_face_smile:

Family picked up my father's day gift. A Lee 50th Anniversary Reloading Kit!
Never tried reloading before. Figure this kit is a good intro into my next money sink. Ha!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Many "experts" believe the Browning High Power was his ultimate handgun design.
> And I wouldn't mind having one from the late 30's.
> But, sadly, its biggest drawback is the puny 9MM chambering. :tango_face_smile:
> It would be good for the range, though.


Got one of those waiting in the wings. My pops has one and he told me the moment he passes I need to go up an get it and not tell a soul. His is from the 70's though.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I will not disrespect the 45. That does not mean time can not improve. As for the 357 MAG if it needs killin man or beast the 357 will do it. So many rounds for it and the 38 option. It has only one flaw. It is a revolver round and 6 is all you get. My double stack 45 is 14+1 . It is a beast but a breast that will stay in the fight a bit longer.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I was just in the local Academy Sports before they closed up, and they were out of every common caliber... but the section with Sig branded .357SIG rounds was packed 5 wide, 5 high, and 5 deep.
> I chuckled.
> Their 10mm was well stocked too.
> :tango_face_smile:


Yeah, because nobody wanted them!

Chain stores will put a lot of product on the shelves whether they sell or not.

A small guy running a small shop can't afford to do that, stocks what sells, just like the LGS,

And a few other shops I do repair work for.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I will not disrespect the 45. That does not mean time can not improve. As for the 357 MAG if it needs killin man or beast the 357 will do it. So many rounds for it and the 38 option. It has only one flaw. It is a revolver round and 6 is all you get. My double stack 45 is 14+1 . It is a beast but a breast that will stay in the fight a bit longer.


I use the .38 as a backup piece, loded with +P ammo.

I know that the double stacked .40 is the limit on grip size for me,

what is the point of having more/bigger if you can't shoot the damn thing.

The 1911 is merely an extension of my arm, I can shoot it quite well, Have done well in competition in the past with it.

I have been shooting them for 61 years, never had one fail on me at anytime.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Many "experts" believe the Browning High Power was his ultimate handgun design.
> And I wouldn't mind having one from the late 30's.
> But, sadly, its biggest drawback is the puny 9MM chambering. :tango_face_smile:
> It would be good for the range, though.


JMB ony was responsible for about 20-25% of the design.

A guy named Saive? finished it, set the design for lock and mag future design, right up till now.

I have modified S&W mags to fit the Sig 226 and 228, plus the HP.

The 9MM was used in most pistol designs because of the fact that most large European armies fielded that caliber.

Canada and England used the HP as a standard pistol in 9MM plus all their subguns.

Ever use Canadian 9MM made for subguns only? You will break up most handguns with it.

The boxes are marked FOR SUBGUNS ONLY! in big red letters.

The ammo comes in 64 round boxes, fills two 32 round mags such as for a Sten or Sterling.

I had a Long Branch model with tangent sights, ex Canadian military, and a 1960s commercial one.

The Germans used it as a substitute standard to augment the P-38.

They produced the HP in the captured FN factory and the P-38 in the Manurhin factory in france.

Today it is the NATO standard pistol caliber and has been for quit a while.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Don’t forget, the Europeans also thought highly of the 32ACP for police work.

When it comes to firearms, bigger IS better, just like American V-8 engines. 
“There’s no replacement for displacement.”


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Problem solved.
> Buy a Colt Government Model to go with the 357 revolver you already have.
> If you are hard pressed for cash, get a Rock Island Armory Government Model. Forged steel frame and slide (no MIM or other stuff). I have two Colts, so I know what quality looks like, and my RIA is right up there with them.
> www.armscor.com/firearms/ria/gi-series/
> ...


I own a Rock Island Armory 1911 and am a fan of it. To be precise though, the slide is forged but the frame is actually cast. I have never had any problems with it (hell, all of Ruger's stuff is cast) but in the interest of accurate information, thought I would mention it.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> I will not disrespect the 45. That does not mean time can not improve. As for the 357 MAG if it needs killin man or beast the 357 will do it. So many rounds for it and the 38 option. It has only one flaw. It is a revolver round and 6 is all you get. My double stack 45 is 14+1 . It is a beast but a breast that will stay in the fight a bit longer.


I had a lot of options in the gun safe, including many high capacity tools, you know, before the horrible accident that resulted in them winding up at the end of a bottomless lake, but if a thug was to burst through my bedroom door in the middle of the night, it would be a 230 grn HST delivered via 5-inch 1911 that would ventilate said dreamer. Lots of options, but what I trust most resides under my pillow.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> I had a lot of options in the gun safe, including many high capacity tools, you know, before the horrible accident that resulted in them winding up at the end of a bottomless lake, but if a thug was to burst through my bedroom door in the middle of the night, it would be a 230 grn HST delivered via 5-inch 1911 that would ventilate said dreamer. Lots of options, but what I trust most resides under my pillow.


 If they bust in the house . I will take my time let the dog finish eating them.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> If they bust in the house . I will take my time let the dog finish eating them.


My dogs have the same habits, nuts and throat are primary targets then hands, taught to eat not just hold.

They will be beg to be shot to stop the pain.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Don't forget, the Europeans also thought highly of the 32ACP for police work.
> 
> When it comes to firearms, bigger IS better, just like American V-8 engines.
> "There's no replacement for displacement."


Yeah but, that originated in the early 1900s with the beginning of reliable auto pistols, then depression and then war kept them in use.

The PD here in the big city carried Colt revolvers in 32 Long Colt up until 1955.

Only the state police carried .357 mags at the time, and the city transitioned to 38 S&W special.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> My dogs have the same habits, nuts and throat are primary targets then hands, taught to eat not just hold.
> 
> They will be beg to be shot to stop the pain.


 I know they pulled the show from TV but ever watch cops. Nothing scares a hood rat like a Dog. Bad ass gang bang crying like a baby. And the police dog are not rough at all.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Got one of those waiting in the wings. My pops has one and he told me the moment he passes I need to go up an get it and not tell a soul. His is from the 70's though.


Why didnt some brain surgeon make it a DA as the Lord intended pistols to be? Never meet a SA pistol I liked cept for my Thompson Single shot and my little mouse gun and those aint semi autos so yes I hate all SA semi autos. Flippers and flappers drive me crazy. lol I likes the ones which if you dont want it to go boom..keeps the booger hooks off the bang switch..to coin a favortie of the old Sgt Major. He went to Heavent or somewhere a year too back Smoked to much Marlboros and drnk too much whiskey. Gave himself a big old kanser. Intermperant lifestyles are rarely compatible with longevity huh?


----------



## pikepole20 (Nov 27, 2017)

I have 10mm, .357 mag., and .45 acp. They all are good. Rather than a .357 in a semi auto pistol I would opt for 10mm since it is not rimmed. 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Even JMB didn't like the "Model 1911". He just complied for the military contract.
> :tango_face_grin:


Smart folks. I hate those guns. The most accidental fires I know of came from folks fooling with those things and most bad guys I know and a good guy took some direct hits it the vitals and was ok within a day or two ..then my old pal who did ambushes on the ho chi minch trail in 63 wearing civilians clohes said they were piss poor man shipppers. Hes folks and his pals folks sent em .357 mag to one and .44 mag to the other along with the proper ammo. He said now those would gut em and leave em lay. Blame operator error or crappy guvment ammo all you want. I wouldnt own one of those goofy things.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Smart folks. I hate those guns. The most accidental fires I know of came from folks fooling with those things and most bad guys I know and a good guy took some direct hits it the vitals and was ok within a day or two ..then my old pal who did ambushes on the ho chi minch trail in 63 wearing civilians clohes said they were piss poor man shipppers. Hes folks and his pals folks sent em .357 mag to one and .44 mag to the other along with the proper ammo. He said now those would gut em and leave em lay. Blame operator error or crappy guvment ammo all you want. I wouldnt own one of those goofy things.


There aren't too many people listening to you,

if it is so bad then why has it not disappeared from the marketplace for over 110+ years???

Why are there several dozen makers producing them right now?

Just because you can't handle it does not mean it is no good, just for you it is not.

Your plastic clock has the most recorded AD's on record, many videos recorded, done even by instructors shooting themselves.

Some people are just not mechanically inclined and have trouble with the 1911, it will always be that way.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Smart folks. I hate those guns. The most accidental fires I know of came from folks fooling with those things and most bad guys I know and a good guy took some direct hits it the vitals and was ok within a day or two ..then my old pal who did ambushes on the ho chi minch trail in 63 wearing civilians clohes said they were piss poor man shipppers. Hes folks and his pals folks sent em .357 mag to one and .44 mag to the other along with the proper ammo. He said now those would gut em and leave em lay. Blame operator error or crappy guvment ammo all you want. I wouldnt own one of those goofy things.


Haters gonna hate. 1911s are no more accident prone than any other firearm and a lot less than some. The accident is between people's ears. Some people don't have the sense to come in out of the rain. People that don't like or can't figure out how to run a 1911 are probably some of those people getting wet all the time. There is anecdotal evidence with any caliber. Any cop or ME who has been around much will have seen some weird stuff. There have been people shot multiple times with .357 and kept on coming. There is a famous case where such an individual soaked up .44 mags to the chest and come on to kill a MF with a hammer. Come in out of the rain bigwheel!!! :vs_smile:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey BW, a few years back, here there was a state trooper who got into a gunfight with a big black guy, 

the trooper was using a Sig in 40 cal.

Black guy was using a stolen revolver that had just used to commit an armed robbery.

The trooper put 4, 40 rounds in his chest, the perp missed with all 6 of his then charged at the trooper before he could 

reload.

The guy took the trooper down, trooper got out his backup, a 25 auto and emptied it at the guys head, muzzle touching!

NONE of the rounds penetrated!!!

A good samaritan stopped to help with a drawn .357 mag, trooper yelled to shoot the SOB!

The good guy shot him in the head and ended the confrontation.

Autopsy showed that the perp had plenty of ketamine in his system, he would have died a short time after he was hit with 

the 40s, but not soon enough, he never felt any of the rounds that did hit him.

Would have taken a 12 gage with 00 at 6 feet to the face to have stopped him.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Why didnt some brain surgeon make it a DA as the Lord intended pistols to be? Never meet a SA pistol I liked.


There were, are, some double action ones out there.

I don't know if they are still being made or not, never handled one.

They were from what I remember not very popular, the triggers sucked big time.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Model of 1911 is the most copied and produced of ANY handgun today.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'm not sure why these always devolve into 1911 discussions...

Nothing new will be said, and nobody will change their minds. Let it go.
Some say they are the best, others say they suck. In a world with thousands of varying options, both opinions can be right.
The point is, it's all opinion, and none of it matters...

1,000 years in someone else's hand can't compare to 1 hour in your own.
Shoot what YOU trust and works for YOU!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

For me it comes down to what will it mainly be used for. CC for me in most cases revolvers are just to bulky. Even a short barrel 357 just is not the best for me. On the other hand a 357 is flexible . So many rounds for it, the 357 has no problem putting A deer in the freezer. The 357 in a carbine rifle works well.
The right 45 is a great close personal defense weapon. I have both.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I LOVE my 1911's and have to limit the number of rounds I carry out to the range with my 1911's otherwise I'd shoot all day! 

Yes, I still practice a few rounds with my favorite carry plastic semi-auto's and now that summer is here I've moved to carrying my SW M&P Shield exclusively when out. But I rarely shoot my plastic semi-auto's for fun anymore. 

My 1911's are the most joyous, accurate and rewarding of my handguns to shoot.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

So, @Sasquatch

What did you decide to go with?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

With the civil violence threat, my transition over to my 9MM lady Smith for summer carry has not happened.

I am carrying my Colt commander with 4 spare mags on me and a backup gun.

It prints less than the others do.

The Jeep gun now is a paratrooper M1 carbine with eight spare mags, I hate using such an expensive gun, but it fits the bill.

There is spare box of 50 rounds in the console for it along with other various spare mags.

I have to take daughter to a med appointment right in the middle of one demo location this wednsday, not happy about it at all.

I would cancel, but it is too important to pass on, she will carry her G17 and 4 spare mags to the apoitment.

I was in the 65 Watts riots, not going through a repeat of those times.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I LOVE my 1911's and have to limit the number of rounds I carry out to the range with my 1911's otherwise I'd shoot all day!
> 
> Yes, I still practice a few rounds with my favorite carry plastic semi-auto's and now that summer is here I've moved to carrying my SW M&P Shield exclusively when out. But I rarely shoot my plastic semi-auto's for fun anymore.
> 
> My 1911's are the most joyous, accurate and rewarding of my handguns to shoot.


What you really need for your homestead, @Slippy is a Ruger New Model Blackhawk 45 Convertible.
An excellent all around back woods gun, it comes with two cylinders. One for 45 ACP, and one for 45 Colt. 
Swapping cylinders takes less then 30 seconds - (make sure it's empty) just open the loading gate, pull the base pin, swap 'em out. Just like a Single Six.

My old 7.5" barrel model was as accurate as a rifle, but, alas they only make 5.5" models today.

Plink with the ACP's, varmint control with the ACP's, just daily farm carry. Then for defensive purposes put the Colt cylinder in and load her up with some stout cartridges and anyone unauthorized on your property will be leaving boots first with just one round.

The standard pressure 45 Colt was the most powerful handgun cartridge from 1973 until 1935 when the 357 magnum was introduced.
And the Ruger Blackhawk 45 can handle pressure that would blow other guns into orbit. Buffalo Bore makes 45 Colt rounds that are even stouter than 44 magnum.

Mine is wearing the Colt cylinder and is loaded at this very moment with Corbon +P 200 grain JHP Also known as the Flying Ashtray due to the rather large opening in the nose.

You know what they say: "Go big or go home". That's why the only 9MM I own is a West German Army Walther P-1 as part of my military collection.:tango_face_grin:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Hey BW, a few years back, here there was a state trooper who got into a gunfight with a big black guy,
> 
> the trooper was using a Sig in 40 cal.
> 
> ...


Super hot .50 cal plus p needed in that jurisdiction for angry democrats on special K? PCP..etc etc. Stil trying to plug a lack of a rim into this equation. You dont like rims on wheel gun cartridges? Well me neiher..if thts the point. Can 10 mms shoot .40s? if so I might buy one next time. Neigbor who has kin in day gun bizness says hes got a lot of gently used glock .40s the big ones I supect trade ins from an area cop shoppe. Trying to peddle for two hundred each. Is that a good price? Who wants one? He was supposed to check on whether its the one where they screw it up sometime. Or is that the Sigs where they only shoot DA in some commie ran PDs.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> So, @Sasquatch
> 
> What did you decide to go with?


I'm still not sure. I like to take my time on these things. In the meanwhile I may just buy me a lever action while I'm deciding.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Semi auto .357 handgun, worth it or get a .45? Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Neither. If you can't get it done with a 9mm, you need a rifle.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm still not sure. I like to take my time on these things. In the meanwhile I may just buy me a lever action while I'm deciding.


 Now that is how it goes. Head to the store to look at a 357 and 45 come home with a new lever action. Then still have to go back and get the hand gun. Now muddy it up a bit the 357 lever action rifle is pretty cool. Then a 357 hand gun to match.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm still not sure. I like to take my time on these things. In the meanwhile I may just buy me a lever action while I'm deciding.


This rifle is worthy of a Sasquatch.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

They dont seem to want folks to know how much it or why they might need one. Short range Mooses maybe?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Now that is how it goes. Head to the store to look at a 357 and 45 come home with a new lever action. Then still have to go back and get the hand gun. Now muddy it up a bit the 357 lever action rifle is pretty cool. Then a 357 hand gun to match.


That's kinda the thinking on that. Already have a .357 revolver so a nice lever action would compliment it well.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> That's kinda the thinking on that. Already have a .357 revolver so a nice lever action would compliment it well.


 See how a little help from friends can clear the thinking process up


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If you like the 1911 platform, and want 357 magnum power, then I suggest the 38 Super. It has been around as long as the 357 and was invented for the same reason - give lawmen more firepower against gangsters in automobiles.
The cars of the 1930's were a lot stouter than the tin cans on the road today.
"Built like a Buick" used to mean something.

The 38 Super was designed specifically for the 1911, and modern ammo drives 124 grain bullets at 1400 FPS, 147 grain at 1225. 

I've always wanted one.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

it feels like your trying to grip a pack of cigarettes (the handle is so wide). Too expensive for me...but if you got big hands or like holding big things in your hands...(not judging....) , have at it brother


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Hey BW, a few years back, here there was a state trooper who got into a gunfight with a big black guy,
> 
> the trooper was using a Sig in 40 cal.
> 
> ...


A .357 to the head would make a mess out of the brain. And what is ketamine?

OK, I looked it up.

Ketamine is a dissociative anesthetic used in human anesthesia and veterinary medicine. Dissociative drugs are hallucinogens.....

https://drugfree.org/drugs/ketamine/


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

What did you choose?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> What did you choose?


Nothing yet. Guns are hard to come by right now and prices are over inflated. But when I do grab one I'll most likely go with a .45.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> MisterMills357 said:
> 
> 
> > What did you choose?
> ...


They are great guns, I may get a stainless .45 for all weather use. The one that I have now is blued, and I don't want to ruin it.

I want something that I can use, in the rain.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I never cared for cartridges that had a narrow diameter and real nasty 'crack' when they were fired.

When I started to cast, I found some pretty nice wider diameter bullets in the +10mm range. It gave me two things I liked. One was more of throaty yet less sharp blast and recoil. If your bullet was in the 158 weight range, my bullets were in the 200 to 220 range. And since I mixed a little tin in my casting metal, I had less lead streaking.

My pistols are mostly automatics. Using a bigger bullet at a more relaxed range, my handguns did not violently snap back at you, but provided a solid, manageable recoil. And since my bullet casts were made from some tin and on-the-shelf metal bars, I had the cheapest, prettiest bullets on the block! They looked like silver bullets!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Nothing yet. Guns are hard to come by right now and prices are over inflated. But when I do grab one I'll most likely go with a .45.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


SOME guns are hard to come by and SOME prices are over inflated. BUT we have no idea how scarce Guns will be TOMORROW or how much HIGHER PRICED they will be...

Me? For example, I'd rather pay 10% more on a $600 firearm today vs hope that prices come down in the next 4 years or so. And if they do, I'll be ready to buy another if I like it, want it or need it! :vs_gift:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Semi auto .357 handgun, worth it or get a .45? Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Wouldnt take a .45 unless it was free or real cheap. You need a .40 Sig P 226 young man.
https://www.difference.wiki/40-sw-vs-45-acp/


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Wouldnt take a .45 unless it was free or real cheap. You need a .40 Sig P 226 young man.
> https://www.difference.wiki/40-sw-vs-45-acp/


No, he needs a .45. He needs it now.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> SOME guns are hard to come by and SOME prices are over inflated. BUT we have no idea how scarce Guns will be TOMORROW or how much HIGHER PRICED they will be...
> 
> Me? For example, I'd rather pay 10% more on a $600 firearm today vs hope that prices come down in the next 4 years or so. And if they do, I'll be ready to buy another if I like it, want it or need it! :vs_gift:


You have to remember we have the commie roster in CA so we are limited on what we can buy. That being said it is almost impossible to find a handgun.

Also, because of the Covid death flu, you have to wait in line at the gun stores. Usually a 2 hour wait.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> No, he needs a .45. He needs it now.


 @bigwheel has this thing about 1911's, I think he had an AD with one at some time in the past.

His reaction to them is irrational to say the least, if you have read his comments in the past you would see.

Almost like one came alive and bit him in the ass.

I now carry as one of my main pieces as S&W SS 1911 or a Colt Commander, have carried one for serious business for over 50+ years.

When on the SWAT team it was my go to handgun.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

There is only one 1911, the original. Colt.
All others are copies. Some are good, some are bad, but none are Colt.
Colt Government Model, often imitated, never duplicated.

https://colt.com/detail-page/1911-classic

Mine is an original Government Model MkIV from the 1970's.
My other Colt is a Series 80 Commander.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There is only one 1911, the original. Colt.
> All others are copies. Some are good, some are bad, but none are Colt.
> Colt Government Model, often imitated, never duplicated.
> 
> ...


One of mine is a Colt series 80 Commander, another is a WW2 Ithaca.

The S&W stainless is great for carrying, CTC green laser and tritium sights on it.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I have 3 Springer 45's, 2 XD's and a 1911


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Gun prices are a tad high right now, no doubt. But, buy once cry once. The real cost is ammo, and it will be the real cost of ownership over time.
I have a P226 in 357 SIG.. Very powerful round, especially if you get ammo from companies like Underwood..
I did notice it has been easier to find it during the ammo crisis. 
And the P226, as are many Sigs( other brands too), the barrels can be changed to run 40 and 9mm .. Start with the 40/357 and 9mm will easily work. Start with 9mm, I understand its a little more complicated.. 
I just shot a 357 Magnum revolver, SW 686?, and it was sweet shooter. I prefer a DA to SA, not DA unless you pull hammer back each time.


----------

